# Casina



## Carola (24 Novembre 2021)

Mia figlia e tornata x una settimana e ieri sera a cena se ne  esce con un ..
Come si sta bene a casa però 

ohhh lei così indipendente giramondo e su e giù ieir sera era una coccolona appiccicata come qnd aveva 6 anni e ha parlato ininterrottamente per ore degli studi delle esperienze. Delle amicizie nuove un fiume in piena

l ho trovata  più matura sicura donna contenta soddisfatta insomma felice

ma x me che bello averla a casa 

A 16 ann era stata in Australia 6 mesi io ero un po' agitata ma felice x lei a 16 anni se nn sei strutturata e 'tosta come esperienza ..
Lei era super gasata cmq ed e stata una gran bella esp x lei
poi io  sapevo anche che si trattava di un andata con ritorno

Adesso no e un 'andata andata mi sa ..


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2021)

Casa è sempre quella dei genitori, finché non si diventa nuova famiglia


----------



## Vera (24 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Mia figlia e tornata x una settimana e ieri sera a cena se ne  esce con un ..
> Come si sta bene a casa però
> 
> ohhh lei così indipendente giramondo e su e giù ieir sera era una coccolona appiccicata come qnd aveva 6 anni e ha parlato ininterrottamente per ore degli studi delle esperienze. Delle amicizie nuove un fiume in piena
> ...


Io sono andata a vivere da sola presto ma, fino a pochi anni fa, quando ancora c'era mia madre, capitava che il sabato, magari con figlia che andava a dormire da un'amica, le mandassi un messaggio con su scritto "Mamma posso venire a passare il we da te?". Serata divano, film, pop corn e coccole.
Ed abitavamo a 1km di distanza.
Cosa non darei...
Goditela tutta.


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io sono andata a vivere da sola presto ma, fino a pochi anni fa, quando ancora c'era mia madre, capitava che il sabato, magari con figlia che andava a dormire da un'amica, le mandassi un messaggio con su scritto "Mamma posso venire a passare il we da te?". Serata divano, film, pop corn e coccole.
> Ed abitavamo a 1km di distanza.
> Cosa non darei...
> Goditela tutta.



Capisco

l altro gg ero in auto e hanno messo una canzone vecchissima di Morandi me lo prendi papà ve la ricordate ??

la cantavo con mio papà qnd andavamo in montagna
Mi sono ritrovata al semaforo a piangere come una bambina 
A volte mancano in maniera così intensa che ti sembra se ne siano andati ieri



non c'è nulla di più intenso che amore genitori figli


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Novembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Casa è sempre quella dei genitori, finché non si diventa nuova famiglia


Anche quando si diventa famiglia.  Le rarissime volte in cui riesco ad andare qualche giorno da solo da mia mamma,  sento quel calore atavico che in casa mia non ho  perché devo darlo io ai miei figli.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Novembre 2021)

Punti di vista. Casa dei miei genitori è sempre stata il loro posto e non il mio. Nido d'amore per loro, teatro di litigate furibonde tra me e mio padre, teatro invero di qualche bella festa dato che la location faceva molto figo, per poi passare alle case delle varie convivenze + matrimonio che erano sempre case di coppia, di compromesso. 
Anche quando era un bel compromesso, per carità.
Ma casa tua non è la casa dei bambini, dei cani, dei gatti, della signora che vive con te che tanto una in più é uguale.
Io l'unica casa che ho sentito veramente, totalmente mia è stato il mio buchetto da single in cima a  Monte Mario, che mi puliva la moglie del portiere spot quando la chiamavo a ore.
35 metri di casa, 55 di terrazzo.
Pagato manco 100k e ristrutturato al millimetro in tre anni man mano che capivo lo spazio.
Un lusso inconcepibile quando hai addosso un carrozzone di gente che dipende da te.
Nessuno che entra, nessuno che esce, spazio tuo che si modella intorno alle tue esigenze.
Nessuna calamita sul frigo.
Nessun mignolo del piede rotto.
Nessun nome sul citofono.
Inviti gli amici la sera, e se poi hai di meglio da fare, pulisci quando ti va.
Adesso ci sono tornato.
E sono felice.


----------



## omicron (7 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Casa è sempre quella dei genitori, finché non si diventa nuova famiglia


Ma lo sai, quando mi ricordo i sogni (e non sempre li ricordo), sogno sempre che “casa” sia quella dove sono cresciuta, anche se sono fuori da 16 anni


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma lo sai, quando mi ricordo i sogni (e non sempre li ricordo), sogno sempre che “casa” sia quella dove sono cresciuta, anche se sono fuori da 16 anni


Io a volte sogno la casa che ho lasciato a 12 anni.


----------



## omicron (7 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io a volte sogno la casa che ho lasciato a 12 anni.


Io ho vissuto coi miei fino a 24 anni e loro stanno ancora li
Vi vado tutti i giorni perché mi tengono la bimba quando esce da scuola
Ma anche prima li vedevo comunque molto spesso e la domenica a pranzo siamo sempre li 
E anche se dove vivo la sento casa, quando sogno, sogno sempre l’altra


----------

